# Trouble at Coral Resorts in Hilton Head [March 2010 thread]



## travelguy83 (Mar 19, 2010)

I bought a 3bd timeshare from Coral Resorts in Hilton Head,. The unit is at Port O'Call in Shipyard Plantation. I have own several timeshare units for over 25 years and I thought I understood the right questions to ask. But I guess I didn't when I bought this resort. I thought that I was buying a floating week but I ended up with a fixed week for week 10. I never would have bought a week 10 at Hilton Head so I don't really know what went wrong but I am now stuck. I have called Coral Resortsat least a dozen times and only received one call back. In this call back I was told that Coral Resorts would exchange the fixed week for 60,000 RCI points. I agreed and the rep said that she would complete it. That was 2 months ago, and I have had no updates from the resort and I can not get anyone to call me back. Subsequently, I read on the internet  about all the complaints about  Coral Resorts. Does anyone know How to get throught to Coral Resorts Or to whom I can register my complaints? Thanks for your help


----------



## Deb from NC (Mar 19, 2010)

http://www.rebamanagement.com/index.php

You might try contacting rebamanagement (see link above) ; they manage Port O' Call.  I'm not sure how/if they are related to Coral Resorts...another option might be to contact Port O Call's board and see if they have any suggestions...they are usually very proactive in dealing with problems/issues.

I own at Port O 'Call and have never had any trouble, but I bought my week resale on ebay and knew I was getting a fixed week.   (I didn't know Port O' Call had any floating weeks? )  

Best of luck to you...


----------



## coolgunz (Jul 4, 2011)

*Scam*

You probably did sign a contract for a floating week.  Does the first sheet of your contract have any initials or signatures on it?  My guess would be "no".

I suspect the top sheet of your contract is NOT the sheet that was attached when you signed.  Your memory is probably fine.  You only doubt yourself because the contract says something different that what you had agreed upon (i.e. what actually happened).

I would like to see posts of others who feel they've been similarly cheated.  I bet there are THOUSANDS of folks who likewise find themselves in a quandry.

They KNOW what they bargained for.  They KNOW what the contract said when they signed it.  They KNOW they aren't idiots.  Yet their contract says something completely different.  It's right there in front of them in black and white.  Surely they must have agreed to what the contract says.  Right?  WRONG!

I think we'll find a definite pattern of abuse!!

They depend upon people to doubt there own actions, or to be afraid to dispute what's right in front of them.

Believe me... it's a well rehearsed scam operation that's been going on for years.

Hopefully, not everyone is involved, or there's some who is less involved than others.  We need someone to "turn state's evidence" and testify against the rest.  I wouldn't want that person to walk by getting immunity from prosecution, but maybe pleading guilty to a few lesser offenses would be okay.

Either way... I'd like to see some serious jail time for all concerned!!!

:annoyed:


----------



## e.bram (Jul 4, 2011)

You are saying that they employ magicians who use slight of hand techniques to switch the pages of the contracts.


----------



## coolgunz (Jul 5, 2011)

*Very Simple*

The contracts at Coral DON'T have any signatures or initials on the first page.  The consumer (i.e. purchaser) reads the first page, then the first signature appears on the NEXT page.

This isn't mere coincidence.

The first page is then swapped out again before copies are made.

Don't think it's possible?

It's just 15 sheets of loose printer paper.  They aren't connected in anyway.  There's no initials or signatures for each page, like a LEGITIMATE real estate transaction.

Car purchase contracts are more professional.

But it's planned.  No doubt.

You think every guy who bargains for an ANNUAL but gets a tri-enniel is an idiot?

No.

Some legal entity [either SCAG or SLED] needs to get a subpoena or court order to access Coral Resort's contracts for the past 3-5 years.

Each person (or persons) need to be contacted to inquiry about irregularities between their recollection, and the paperwork supplied by Coral.

One couple was told to come back after a certain time to pick up everything.  Why?  How long does it take to make copies?

You see they "plan" to defraud people.

And they use two people during the process, to distract the purchasers while the other goes off to "make mischief".

The lawsuits in 2005/2006 were about the same things.

Once Coral was ordered to disclose their records... they suddenly agreed to settle.

They don't want anyone to see their records.

They're dirty, man.

Through and through.


----------



## vkhome (Jul 8, 2011)

Don't know if this applies or not, but when we bought at Island Links many years ago, we purchased a floating week.  However, the contract had to indicate a fixed week because of the title/deed.  Every unit and every week had to be accounted for even if your booking was flex.  We never had a problem booking the flex week and always booked a year in advance of the week we wanted.  We were not on a points system, so if you are, that may be different.  I don't know.  

When we sold (through a TUG ad), again, the buyer's contract indicated a fixed unit and week, even though it was a float week for booking purposes.  You might want to check to see if this is the case.  Hopefully, it is and you are all set.
Good luck.

PS We always spoke with Debbie Dietz at Reba regarding the bookings at Island Links and yes, they also do Port O Call, so you might want to ask for her directly. She was always helpful and knowledgeable.


----------

